# Make your own Indian Club



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2011)

This was part of another post I made and I thought I should make it another post all by itself

*Indian Club - the Small Set
*





*Indian Clubs - the Big Set
*


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool.  And for those who are not old enough to remember having Indian Clubs in the gym class in school:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_clubs


----------



## granfire (Sep 30, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Cool.  And for those who are not old enough to remember having Indian Clubs in the gym class in school:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_clubs


OHHHHHHH
those things!!!






it has come a long way since the late 1800s  -  or the 70s, with big hair and such.... :lol:





(they seem to have a similarity to poi....NOT the food)


----------

